# Good, Affordable 10 wt rod



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

id say a two is your best bet for a good rod with a good price. if you can find a deal on a old helios that would be a good rod as well.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> id say a two is your best bet for a good rod with a good price. if you can find a deal on a old helios that would be a good rod as well.


What's a two? Did you mean TFO?


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

a 10 wt pflueger does me fine


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a 10wt TICRx and I like it OK but you have to push it hard to get the rod loaded with 10wt line. I've talked to other people who have put 11wt line on this rod and liked the way it performed.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

> > id say a two is your best bet for a good rod with a good price. if you can find a deal on a old helios that would be a good rod as well.
> 
> 
> What's a two? Did you mean TFO?


yah i meant tfo, stupid auto correct.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

St. Croix Inperial......


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm probably going to end up going used...as long as I am still privied to the lifetime warranty 

I probably won't make a purchase until early to mid spring...just trying to start researching. Thank you all for your help and suggestions. Keep them coming!


----------



## tim_henshaw (Jun 1, 2009)

Do me a favor. Go to ur local fly shop and pick up the bvk. I think it's there best rod in the lineup. Hands down


----------



## Master_Baiter (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a 10 wt gold cup and it is awesome. Doesn't have a lot of action but I can shoot under docks better with that than my TFO pro series 2. But If you can check out the TFO axiom 10wt. Those feel real nice and still have the lifetime warranty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

> I have a 10 wt gold cup and it is awesome.  Doesn't have a lot of action but I can shoot under docks better with that than my TFO pro series 2.  But If you can  check out the TFO axiom 10wt.  Those feel real nice and still have the lifetime warranty.


X 2 on the TFO Axiom in any weight.


----------



## mulletboy (Jan 31, 2007)

I use a 10wt Ugly stick that you can get new for 60.00. I use it in places, where I don't want to damage my 12wt, like around bridges. It's slow, but seriously does the job.


----------



## jmlockwood (Jul 19, 2012)

x2 on the BVK. Not an expensive rod to buy new and would be a good rod to have on hand. I have several Helios rods (someone mentioned above) and they are awesome. However, they are rather expensive (even on the used market) and you need to make sure you pair them with the right reel. The rods are super light and can be put off balance if you do match with the right reel. If I were looking for a good quality rod at a fair price I would find a TFO dealer, cast what they have, and then pick the rod that fits you best.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an old Sage RPLXi and still haven't found a reason to trade it out. You can see them on ebay fairly regularly and the heavier weights generally have not been used too much = a good deal to pay sharply reduced prices for a great (still!) rod.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Define  "good" and "affordable"  Price and Quality are directly proportional.  Always.   

I would suggest a  Sage One and a Hardy Fortuna.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

A 10wt BVK is one of the nicest rods out there at any price. TFO could easily charge $500 for this rig and people would pay it. Get one.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

The greys carnivor is a bad ass rod to cast, it shoots floating line pretty good but sinking line like no other..


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions all! I've looked on eBay and seen the Sage RPLXi's for some decent prices so I'm sure I'll either go with that or the BVK. Again, I probably won't get one until end of Spring 2013 in time for the tarpon to start moving in...sounds like a good birthday present to myself. Well either that or some spray rails for the Cuda Craft


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Murph - you done with your masters yet?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Hey Murph - you done with your masters yet?


Yessir. Been done and working for over a year now


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Alright Murph,  I've got a deal for you....  A few months back a fellow MS'er (Bugslinger) was redoing his Mitzi and found he had no use for his old Yammie controls so he posted them.... free of charge... for anyone who needed them.  I did and was very thankful for the generosity.  (Thanks again Slinger)

I'm going to keep what I consider the reason we are all here, to help each other out, going.

I bought a 10 wt TFO in May for a tarpon trip.  Mounted my Hatch 9 plus and made a few casts in the yard.  Realized I needed a faster action for my casting style and called TFO to see if I could swap it out.  TFO asked if I had removed the shrinkwrap from the grip(YEP) and politely told me it could not be returned unless it was broken.    I was leaving soon so I ordered a faster action TFO and figured I'd keep the other for backup. I don't need two 10wt rods.

PM me your address and it's yours.... my gift.  Only 2 conditions are if you don't like it or purchase another rod, you pass it on to another MS'er for the same cost, and if I end up in your neck of the woods one day you owe me a cold beer.    MIKE

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

You sir.. Are awsome! Glad to know there are good people out there still


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> You sir.. Are awsome! Glad to know there are good people out there still


Couldn't agree more. What a guy.


----------



## Master_Baiter (Apr 21, 2009)

Agreed!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

[smiley=1-beer.gif]
Cheers to junkin!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't get into pm from cell. Sorry. Shipped today. UPS tracking # will be pm'd when I get to computer. Mike


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Can't get into pm from cell. Sorry.  Shipped today.  UPS tracking # will be pm'd when I get to computer.   Mike


Thanks! I know I've said this to you multiple times in PM already but, can't tell you enough how much I appreciate this. As a poor, starting out, young guy, it means more than you realize!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Murph, Been on the road all weekend. Sister in law got married. I just sent you a PM with UPS tracking #. The second PM has the correct #. I left a number out the first try. (little cloudy in between the ears from a long south LA weekend) Enjoy.... MIKE [smiley=40s.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Got it in the mail today. What a guy!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

this is what MS is all about!!!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Enjoy Murph. And post pics of your first poon on fly. MIKE


----------

